# URL-rewriting  - Simples Beispiel gesucht



## reibi (6. Jul 2009)

Hoi

Ich weiss das es sowas gibt : 

```
response.encodeURL ("/store/catalog")
```

Nur weiss ich leider nicht wie ichs einsetze.
Hab schon das ganze Netz durchgekramt, find da nur Fragmente mit den ich nichts anfangen kann.

Danke für n kleines Beispiel im Voraus ;-)


----------



## SlaterB (6. Jul 2009)

wie soll man für eine Bibliotheksfunktion ein Beispiel geben?,

wenn du es in deinem Programm nicht brauchst, dann verwende es nicht,
wenn du aber irgendwohin einen String haben willst, da speichere genau an diese Stelle den kodierten String


----------



## Localtime (6. Jul 2009)

Hi reibi,

ich versuche es mal zu erklären:

Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Du weißt, was eine Url ist.
Mit der URL kannst Du auch Parameter übergeben (Beispiel:http: meinedomaine.de?nick=reibi
Jetzt können als Parameter auch Sonder- und Leerzeichen übergeben werden.
Würde eine Url mit Leerzeich z.B. übertragen, würde diese nach dem Leerzeichen einfach abgeschnitten werden, weil die dann "offiziell" fertig ist (jede Url endet mit einem Leerzeichen!)
Damit so eine Url richtig übertragen werden kann, muß diese encodet werden. Hast Du vielleicht schonmal gesehen so mit "%" drin. Der Empfänger muß die Url natürlich wieder decoden, damit er was mit anfangen kann.

Man benutzt das, wenn man im Programm die Url dynamisch zusammenbastelt.


Gruß Localtime


----------



## SlaterB (6. Jul 2009)

der API nach fügt diese Methode lediglich eine SessionId hinzu, falls keine Cookies angeschaltet sind,
aber gibt natürlich ähnliche Methoden für das von dir erwähnte


----------



## Localtime (6. Jul 2009)

Hi,

sorry ... Du hast natürlich vollkommen Recht.
Habe ich mit java.net.URLEncoder.encode verwechselt 

Wer richtig lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil .


Gruß Localtime


----------



## reibi (7. Jul 2009)

OK ... klar geschnallt ... hab ich auch schon zig mal benutzt ... liegt nur Jahre zurück ...

Danke erstmal für den Hinweis

Nee ich will eigentlich wo anders hin und dachte bis gern nur das das was damit zu tun hatte;

Und zwar will ich aus sowas "mydom.com?id=567" sowas "mydom.com/Telefonbuch/Adressen" machen und umgekehrt. 

;-)


----------



## Localtime (7. Jul 2009)

Axo ... das machst Du mit mod_rewrite für den Apache im htaccess-File im online root-Ordner.
Dort kann man die Url dann per RegEx auseinanderpflücken und entsprechend umleiten.

Das ist Sache des HTTP-Servers.


Gruß Localtime


----------



## reibi (7. Jul 2009)

Hui

geht das auch mit Tomcat? Weil jsp läuft ja erstmal nich im Apache2


----------



## Localtime (7. Jul 2009)

Hi,

keine Ahnung. Mußt Du mal googeln.

Gruß Localtime


----------

